# Blah... Im tired



## nivoldoog (Aug 19, 2009)

I am really reasy to be out of the military. Got punished so now I got to work from 630am to 11pm... weekdays, and 9am to 11pm weekend...

And I get to do it all for half the pay... Man, tired as shit. I need to smoke a bowl~~~~


----------

